# U.S. man killed by Mexican Pirates on Border Lake



## Wolfmoon

U.S. man killed by Mexican Pirates on Border Lake

On Thursday, Sept. 23, 2010 tragedy struck a beautiful Colorado couple. David Michael Hartley, 30 and his wife Tiffany Hartley, 29, were on a Texas lake shared with Mexico. Mr. Hartley was shot in the back of the head and thought to be killed and Mrs. Hartely barely escaped death. 

The incident happened on Falcon lake which is a 60 mile long border lake that Texas shares with Mexico. The young couple moved to McAllen, Texas 5 months ago and had planned to return home to Colorado in 2 weeks. Mr. Hartley worked in the oil business. Falcon Lake is about 60 miles from Laredo, Texas.

Mr. and Mrs Hartley took jet ski's to the Mexican side of the lake and they were sightseeing and picture taking of a historic landmark, the Church in Old Guerrero. They got on their jet ski's and were returning to the U.S. side of the lake. 

They were about 5 or 6 miles from the Texas shoreline when they saw, 6 armed Mexican pirate gunmen in two speed boats approaching them. The couple didn't speak to them but fled as fast as they could go. The gunmen opened fire upon the young couple with suspected high power fire arms, A-K47's and/or AR-15's. They hit David Michael Hartley in the back of the head.

Tiffany tried turning back for her husband but the Mexican pirates started shooting at her. She was force to leave her husband behind or lose her life. The Pirates chased her and may have crossed the into U.S. waters while trying to kill her.

Tiffany Hartley went to the first lake house she could find and called police. She told authorities she's afraid her husband was dead and that the shooting took place 5 or 6 miles from the Texas shoreline. 

Texas authorities say, "Mr. Hartley's fate is unclear but it's believed he has been killed." Mr. Hartley's body has not been found on the U.S. side of the lake and it's unknown whether the Mexican authorities are even searching for him. I wonder if it's possible if the Mexican pirates fished him out of the lake, or if he could possibly still be alive. If he was alive it probably wasn't for long.

A Texas sheriff contacted the Mexican consulate and ask them to look for Mr. Hartley. "He said there was nothing else he could do."
In April, May and August of this year, pirates robbed other boaters at gun point, the Mexican pirates ask for drugs and stole money and possessions. 

The pirates have been seen with the words, "Game Wardin" misspelled on the side of their boat written in duct tape. There have been 5 different incidents with Mexican pirates on the lake this year. In May 5 armed pirates robbed a boat on the American side of the lake. I say, this is getting out of hand. These pirates are using techniques used by seasoned Somali pirates hi-jacking oil tankers. 

Authorities say, the Mexican pirate use Mexican fishermen with bigger boats to tow them so, they can get close to American tourist and local boaters and fishermen. 

Nothing seems to being done about this atrocity except a briefing by state Rep. Aaron Pena, who suggested Americans stay off the lake completely. The pro-immigration Texas Gov. Perry peeped up and said, "Their is a need to secure the border."

I hope the American public will become in raged with these kind of terrorists attacks on our sovereignty and demand that our ports and borders be guarded and ALL illegal aliens be deported.


SOURCES:

(A picture of the couple can be found here.)

Sheriff: Mexican Lake Pirates Shoot U.S. Man
Fate of Pleasure-Boater Uncertain after He, Wife Chased, Shot at by Armed Men on Border Lake
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/10/01/national/main6917510.shtml

-----

Sheriff: Pirates shoot U.S. man in Mexican waters 
Tourist is shot in the back of the head after being ambushed
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39449069/ns/world_news-americas/ 

----- 
Search resumes for US man shot in Mexican waters
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101001/ap_on_re_us/us_border_lake_shooting


----------



## WillowTree

you won't see any demonRats in here lamenting his death.


----------



## Wolfmoon

UPDATE:

'I couldn't pull him up': Wife's agony as she abandons her husband after he is shot by Mexican pirates while jet-skiing

Tiffany Hartley's choice: Husband and wife shot by Mexican pirates on Falcon Lake | Mail Online

The Mexican police have *Not* looked for the body of David Michael Hartley because the engine of their boat was missing.  The story at the link say, Mrs. Hartley flung herself into the water and was trying to lift her husband on her jet ski when the pirates started firing at her.  She barely escaped with her life, leaving her husband in the water with a bullet hole in the back of his head.

They were high school sweethearts and had been married for 8 years.  See the pictures at the link above.


----------



## Angelhair

_Are you people so naive as to think that MEXICO even cares????  Especially being that it was an AMERICAN???  Wake up and get real.  We are open season for every country who sees fit to destroy us little by little and one at a time if necessary.  Have we done anything about all the killings that have taken place in this country by mexicans in years past?  I think not!  So I say to you - WAKE UP to the reality!  I will leave it to you to figure out what that is._


----------



## xotoxi

WillowTree said:


> you won't see any demonRats in here lamenting his death.



I don't see you lamenting his death either.

Just as always, you place WillowTree Brand partisan spin on it.


----------



## xotoxi

I don't mean to be cynical...but I certainly hope that he didn't have an abnormally large life insurance policy.

Just sayin'...


----------



## WillowTree

not a single leftist came in to lament his death. I was not wrong. Sux to be you xotoxi. loxi.


----------



## uscitizen

Mexico was just defending against illegal immigrants.


----------



## LilOlLady

Wolfmoon said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 'I couldn't pull him up': Wife's agony as she abandons her husband after he is shot by Mexican pirates while jet-skiing
> 
> Tiffany Hartley's choice: Husband and wife shot by Mexican pirates on Falcon Lake | Mail Online
> 
> The Mexican police have *Not* looked for the body of David Michael Hartley because the engine of their boat was missing.  The story at the link say, Mrs. Hartley flung herself into the water and was trying to lift her husband on her jet ski when the pirates started firing at her.  She barely escaped with her life, leaving her husband in the water with a bullet hole in the back of his head.
> 
> They were high school sweethearts and had been married for 8 years.  See the pictures at the link above.




And they will not let US look for the body. What message is Mexico sending us? They killed this man for no other reason than he was an american. When is enough, enough?


----------



## LilOlLady

WillowTree said:


> not a single leftist came in to lament his death. I was not wrong. Sux to be you xotoxi. loxi.



Do we now have to identify ourselves when it is so obvious.


----------



## LilOlLady

I am a leftist and i deplore what mexico did to this man. Need my voter's registration?


----------



## Angelhair

_Now the mexicans are saying - 'what man'? -  NO man here'!  They refuse to let the USA help them look for and retrieve the body cause of course now they have one more american victim in THEIR hands!! Idiots - their stupidity knows NO bounds!  Can anybody see why that God forsaken country is in the pits of HELL?_


----------



## The Infidel

*THIS PISSES ME OFF BEYOND ALL BELIEF!*

I have been pissed since I 1st heard about this "incident"... which ought to be an INTERNATIONAL incident at that! 

Why the Hell are'nt we (THE U.S. Gov't) down there recovering that mans body, and just DARING the Mexican fuck-ups to make a move!!!????


----------



## Angelhair

_THEY took the body!  And have any of you heard what they do to dead bodies when they don't want them found?  I will leave it to your imagination.  Gosh!  It's alot easier to accuse the wife of lying than to have to face the killers!  What does that tell you about the level that this country has now fallen?  Where are the men with guts of yesteryear???  God help us all._


----------



## topspin

Now you clowns have a 1 1,000 of the understanding that middle easterners murdered in the thousands by us for oil are going through.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Jet Ski Widow: Suspect Identified In Murder.

MSN VIDEO:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/39601707#39601707


----------



## geauxtohell

Two suspects have been identified:


----------



## Wolfmoon

It will be interesting to see the faces and names of the *Vicious Jet Ski Killers.*

-----

"Jet Ski Widow: Suspect Identified In Murder."

MSN VIDEO:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/39601707#39601707


----------



## Angelhair

_You mean she did not lie????  Feature that!!!  I hope she sues all the doubters!!!  Idiots!  As I said before, they much rather call her a liar than call mexican criminals killers!  No surprise there._


----------



## Wolfmoon

This is why David Hartleys body will never be found:

"Another brutal means of torture and death is called guisoe. This practice involves putting a person into a 55 gallon drum, usually dead, but not always, and pouring various flammable liquids over the body and lighting it on fire."

Department Of Homeland Security Report on the drug cartels and illegal aliens.
A small Excerpt from Page 12.
http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf


----------



## Wolfmoon

THE STEW-MAKER,, el Posolero

(about half way down)

http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0901/27/ldt.01.html

"CASEY WIAN, CNN CORRESPONDENT (voice-over): In Spanish, he's known as el Posolero (ph), the stew-maker. Mexican officials say Santiago Mesa Lopez (ph) has admitted to disposing of more than 300 bodies for a drug cartel by dissolving them in vats of acid."

----

Evidently, the guy was paid, $600. a week to be on stand by to dispose of bodies for the drug cartels. He's probably not the only one.


----------



## Angelhair

_Or........_

Tijuana police arrested Santiago Meza López who  was one of the 20 most wanted criminals in the FBI list.
He says " I didn't feel anything" I just disposed of the bodies dipping them in acid". " Hacerlos pozole" which the expression used among them  to refer to the procedure. Pozole is a traditional Mexican stew, therefore he was known as "Teo's stew maker" " El pozolero de Teo".

Teodoro Garcia Simental  is battling to control over Tijuana routes after defecting from the Arellano Felix cartel.  

Arrested Mexican man confessed to have "dissolved" 300 bodies | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## Wolfmoon

Investigators in Mexico Name Two Suspects in Hartley Murder
http://www.krgv.com/mostpopular/story/Investigators-in-Mexico-Name-Two-Suspects-in/3ZErjpGVMUSKdQOcMf4Rbg.cspx

"A Tamaulipas state police investigator confirmed Saturday they're looking for two suspects in the murder of David Hartley on Falcon Lake."

"State police Commander Juan Carlos Ballasteros says Juan Pedro Saldivar Farias, known as "27", and his brother Jose Manuel, known as "31"."


----------



## topspin

did she just take out a huge insurance policy on the meathead?


----------



## WillowTree

Angelhair said:


> _You mean she did not lie????  Feature that!!!  I hope she sues all the doubters!!!  Idiots!  As I said before, they much rather call her a liar than call mexican criminals killers!  No surprise there._



Geraldo apologized on air last night. I'm guessing that was a cya movement. He is such an asswipe.


----------



## topspin

He was an illegal allien in Mexico


----------



## Wolfmoon

This is why David Hartley body will never be found:

"Another brutal means of torture and death is called &#8220;guisoe.&#8221; This practice involves putting a person into a 55 gallon drum, usually dead, but not always, and pouring various flammable liquids over the body and lighting it on fire."

SOURCE:

Homeland Security Report: Page 12. 
A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border
http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf


-----

THE STEW-MAKER, el Posolero

"CASEY WIAN, CNN CORRESPONDENT (voice-over): In Spanish, he's known as el Posolero, the stew-maker. Mexican officials say Santiago Mesa Lopez has admitted to disposing of more than 300 bodies for a drug cartel by dissolving them in vats of acid." 

"UNIDENTIFIED MALE (through translator): His method was to put the cadavers in a water-filled container with caustic soda for a period of 24 hours until the body had completely disintegrated. For doing this job, he got $600 per week."


SOURCE:

CNN (about half way down)
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0901/27/ldt.01.html

-----

"Jet Ski Widow: Suspect Identified In Murder"

MSN VIDEO:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/39601707#39601707

-----

"Investigators in Mexico Name Two Suspects in Hartley Murder"

"Tamaulipas-Mexico - State police investigator confirmed Saturday they're looking for two suspects in the murder of David Hartley on Falcon Lake. State police Commander Juan Carlos Ballasteros says Juan Pedro Saldivar Farias, known as "27", and his brother Jose Manuel, known as "31"." 

SOURCE:

Channel 5 news, abc
Rio Grande Valley, Texas
http://www.krgv.com/mostpopular/story/Investigators-in-Mexico-Name-Two-Suspects-in/3ZErjpGVMUSKdQOcMf4Rbg.cspx

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Missing Jet-Skier's Body Found David Hartley&#8217;s body was found decapitated on the Mexican shoreline of Falcon.

I just heard it on Cable News.

I'm deeply sadened.


----------



## José

Wolfmoon said:


> Missing Jet-Skier's Body Found David Hartleys body was found decapitated on the Mexican shoreline of Falcon.
> 
> I just heard it on Cable News.
> 
> I'm deeply sadened.



Yeah, right... about as sad as a vulture flying over a rotting carcass.


----------



## Wolfmoon

My Condolences to the widow and her and David's families.  

I apologize for all the vile rotten things that have been said about her and her husband by those who have nothing but hate in their hearts.  I hope Mrs. Hartley will join the fight to kick illegal aliens out of our country.  We must all stand up and fight to close our borders and deport illegal aliens.  We see what kind of people they are, and we can certainly do without them.


----------



## Samson

Wolfmoon said:


> Missing Jet-Skier's Body Found David Hartleys body was found decapitated on the Mexican shoreline of Falcon.
> 
> I just heard it on Cable News.
> 
> I'm deeply sadened.



I believe you're mistaken

David Hartley Update: Mexican Investigator's Severed Head Delivered to Military, Says Report


----------



## Wolfmoon

I specifically heard, Shepard Smith on Fox cable news say, "Sadly the missing jet skiers body has been found on the Mexican shoreline, he was decapitated." 

I have been looking for the story but have not found it. I did hear last week that an investigator looking for David Hartley's body in Mexico was beheaded and found.

I just saw something about Mexico is now, back tracking and saying they don't have any suspects.

I suppose this will only get worse at time goes on. Dealing with a 3rd world country is never easy. At this point I say, We shall see. Who knows, my gut feeling is that they dissolved the body, only time will tell.


----------



## Samson

Wolfmoon said:


> I specifically heard, Shepard Smith on Fox cable news say, "Sadly the missing jet skiers body has been found on the Mexican shoreline, he was decapitated."
> 
> I have been looking for the story but have not found it. I did hear last week that an investigator looking for David Hartley's body in Mexico was beheaded and found.



OK.

The latest stories about the Mexican Investigator's Head are less than an hour old.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Obviously I'm mistaken.  Or I had heard that he had disappeared previously.  Too bad for him Mexicans are such brutal people.


----------



## KMAN

When are we going to get serious about closing the border so people like this can't get into the states?????


----------



## topspin

he was jet skiing in Mexico


----------



## Angelhair

uscitizen said:


> Mexico was just defending against illegal immigrants.



_Maybe that is the answer - shoot/kill them on sight!  Just look at all the problems we could solve. If Mexico can, why not the USA????  Agree uscitizen?_


----------



## Angelhair

topspin said:


> did she just take out a huge insurance policy on the meathead?



_Maybe it's time someone took out one on you meathead!  Geez!_


----------



## Samson

KMAN said:


> When are we going to get serious about closing the border so people like this can't get into the states?????





"People like this?"

You mean the American couple on Jet Skis on the lake in Mexico?

Or the Mexicans in Mexico that shot at them?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Mexican Pirate Attack on U.S. Tourist May Have Been Case of Mistaken Identity
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/10/14/mexican-pirate-attack-tourist-case-mistaken-identity/?utm_source=fox&utm_medium=twitter

Excerpt:

"The couple used a vehicle with a Mexican license plate to transport their Jet Skis to the U.S. side of the lake."

-----

IMO, so, did the Jet Ski have a license plate on it? Big Question. I don't think so.

David Hartley's truck was pulled over by a police officer in Texas and recorded on a dash cam. According to the police officer the Hartley's had expired plates on the trailer that was hauling the jet skis. They were pulled over just a few hours before David Hartley was murdered.

Supposedly the police officer saw a truck go by with bales of drugs in the bed and let the Hartley's go because he had bigger fish to fry. Did the police office tip off the drug cartel??? How would the drug cartel know that the Hartley's had Mexico plates on the truck or trailer that were sitting in a parking lot in Texas???


----------



## Wolfmoon

*David Hartley&#8217;s Killer Arrested*

Monday, October 8, 2012

In my opinion,

*MEXICO CITY, MEXICO --* The Mexican Marines have arrested a man that they believe is David Hartley&#8217;s killer his name is *Salvador Alfonso Martínez-Escobedo, 31, *he is known as &#8220;Commander Squirrel&#8221; to his Zeta drug cartel thugs. David Hartley was a tourists and was killed in 2010 on Falcon Lake while jet skiing with his wife.

Martínez-Escobedo was taken to Mexico City. He is also accused of ordering the decapitation of the police chief on the Hartley case Rolando Armando Flores-Villegas.

Salvador Alfonso Martínez-Escobedo was arrested Saturday, October 6, 2012 about 7:00 P.M. in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico across the border from Laredo, Texas. He was in a gun battle with the Mexican Marines on Saturday morning and escaped but the Marines found him later in a Sports Utility Vehicle and he gave up and was arrested.

He's a leader of the Zeta Drug Cartel and has ordered 100's of people dead and relishes in killing people with his own two hands.



*SOURCE:*

*Jailed Zetas accused of David Hartley murder, San Fernando massacres *
*http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=810395*

*Mexico Captures Man Behind David Hartley's Murder*
*http://www.krgv.com/news/mexico-captures-man-behind-david-hartley-s-murder/*
*.*


----------



## Wolfmoon

*TWEET THIS:*


Jet Skier-David Hartley&#8217;s murderer was arrested Salvador Martínez-Escobedo after gun battle in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/135655-u-s-man-killed-by-mexican-pirates-on-border-lake-3.html




_._


----------



## Katzndogz

What does this do to the mexican fairy tale that the wife killed her husband and blamed it on the mexicans?


----------



## Wolfmoon

"*Commander Squirrel" Treed and He Lost His Nuts!!!* 

Monday October 8, 2012

In my opinion,

*MEXICO CITY, MEXICO -- Salvador Alfonso "Ardilla" Martinez Escobedo *age 31, is a Mexican citizen and he is known as &#8220;Commander Squirrel&#8221; to drug cartel members and is a top Zeta general and is as ruthless as they come.

He's being held in Mexico City for the murder of David Hartley, 30 a Colorado native. The murder took place on Thursday, September 30, 2010 on a Texas-Mexico Border Lake called Falcon Lake. David was shot twice, once in the back of head with a heavy duty assault rifle, while he was jet skiing with his wife. 

David was wearing his life jacket when he fell into the water and his wife Tiffany tried to pull him up on her jet ski but he was too heavy. The Mexican pirates were shooting at her and she had to make the "survival decision" to flee for her life. Tiffany Young-Hartley barely escaped unharmed as the Mexican's boats chased after her and were shooting at her. As Americans were not ready for this but it looks like we're going to have to get ready. 

Martinez-Escobedo is said to be responsible for the murder of a Mexican police commander Rolando Armando Flores-Villegas who was investigating the David Hartley murder and searching for his missing body. In which his body has still not been found. 

The Mexican government didn&#8217;t release any details or evidence that connects Martinez-Escobedo or his Zeta soldiers to the two murders.

Nine days after the initial investigation on Saturday, October 9, 2010 Flores-Villegas was beheaded and his head was stuffed into a suit case and it was delivered to a military post near the border with Texas. His bloody body was found on the Shoreline of Falcon Lake. It was the Zeta's way of saying, STOP the investigations. They are such bloody Drama Queens!

&#8220;Seven months later, a member of Mexico's navy and 12 suspected members of the Zetas were killed in a shootout on a *Falcon Lake island*. *Drug traffickers were using the island for storing marijuana to be transported by boat to the United States*, the navy said in a statement at the time. After the shootout, the navy said it seized guns, ammunition and bullet-proof vests.&#8221;

It&#8217;s thought that the Hartley&#8217;s drove their jet skis through the middle of a drug deal in Mexican waters. The U.S. authorities said fishermen were told to stay away from the Mexican side of the lake because of how dangerous the drug cartels were at least 8 or 9 months before David Hartley&#8217;s death. Being in the middle of a drug transaction is somewhere that you don&#8217;t want to be.

There was over a One Million Dollar Reward on Martinez-Escobedo&#8217;s head which may have helped lead to the when, where and why on how he got caught.



*THE ARREST:*

On Saturday, October 6, 2012 early in the morning in the San Agustin subdivision in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico there was a gun battle between the Mexican Marines and Martinez-Escobedo and a handful of his Zeta soldiers. One person was killed and Martinez-Escobedo managed to escape. Around 7:00 p.m. the Marines found him in a SUV in the Colonia El Campanario. 

The Marines said, &#8220;The driver was armed with a rifle and had a pistol tucked into his waistband when he was ordered by troops to surrender after the chase, authorities said. He subsequently identified himself as Martinez, who authorities said is the suspected head of the Zetas cartel in Tamaulipas, Nuevo Leon and Coahuila states, all of which border Texas.&#8221;

&#8220;According to Mexican media, Commander Squirrel's arrest was followed by massive "narco blockades," or street barricades, in Nuevo Laredo.&#8221;

On Monday, October 8, 2012 in Mexico City during a Press Conference and News Release, Martinez-Escobedo and 5 other Zeta cartel members were paraded to the media with a table full of weapons, a pearl handled revolver, drugs and ammo in front of them while photographers took their pictures. Among the thugs arrested were Zeta members known as &#8220;The Cherry&#8221; and &#8220;The Stutterer.&#8221;



*BACK GROUND:*

Martinez-Escobedo is called &#8220;Commander Squirrel: or &#8220;The Squirrel&#8221; by his friends and soldiers. He was named &#8216;Squirrel&#8221; because of his cheeks, smile and teeth. He was a top Zeta general and a powerful drug cartel boss. He was a regional leader in northern Mexico his region consisted of Coahuila, Tamaulipas and Nuevo Leon states.

He also waged war on rival drug cartels like the Gulf cartel for drug trafficking routes and turf and they stole each other&#8217;s drugs and money. This was a bloody business and they left a multitude of tortured, mutilated and burned dead bodies whenever they battled. When the drug gangs seek revenge on each other it is an all-out old fashion, guerilla style warfare ordeal where the worst imaginable things happen!

Martinez-Escobedo worked his way up the drug cartel ladder by first being a scout in Nuevo Laredo until he reached a top position as a regional commander. There was a whole lot of killing going on and he was knee deep in it, and he loved it. That&#8217;s exactly what it takes to be in the top positions of that business; from the Mexican news release video he looked to be about 5'3" tall at best.



*AILIASES*

1.  'Squirrel
2.  "The Squirrel,"
3.  'Commander Squirrel.' 
4.  Carlos Garcia 
5.  "Ardilla" (squirrel)
6.  "La Ardilla" 
7.  "The Squierrel"



*CRIMES:*

The authorities said *Salvador Alfonso "Ardilla"Martinez Escobedo*, 31, personally killed at least 50 people himself execution style throughout his region and he ordered hits on hundreds of other people.

In 2008 he got arrested in Veracruz and the drug cartel commandos busted him out and he escaped prison.

In August 2010 Martinez-Escobedo and his gang of thugs slaughtered 72 migrants in San Fernando, Tamaulipas near the American border. The migrants were from Central and South America. At the time it was said to be &#8220;one of the worst single acts of cartel violence in Mexico.&#8221;

In 2010 Martinez-Escobedo planned and carried out a jail break and 151 inmate&#8217;s escapes in Nuevo Laredo. He also carried out a jail break in Piedras Negras where 131 inmates escaped. It must have been a violent ordeal.

In 2011 he out did himself when he orchestrated a migrant massacre in northern Mexico, 200 people were found in shallow graves in Tamaulipas state. 

On his orders his Zeta soldiers would stop tour buses passing through his turf and they would rob the passengers and try to recruit new members for his drug gang. If anyone didn&#8217;t pay up or refused to join the Zetas he ordered his men to kill and slaughter them. They&#8217;re big on sending bloody messages. 

"Around 60,000 people have been killed in raging drug-related violence in Mexico over the last six years." 



*THE MEXICAN NAVY:*

&#8220;In a written statement, the Mexican Navy did not elaborate on Martinez-Escobedo's alleged role in the Hartley killing, but did say he was believed linked to hundreds of deaths.&#8221; 



*THE WIFE: TIFFANY YOUNG-HARTLEY *

LA SALLE, COLORADO -- Tiffany Young-Hartley spoke on Monday, October 8, 2012 from her home and she said when she received the news of an arrest it was &#8220;an emotional, "out of the blue" shock&#8221; and that she was taken back to the time when the murder happened. She said she&#8217;s &#8220;been adjusting to life without David for two years, going through counseling and dealing with survivor's guilt.&#8221; She told reporters that she&#8217;s been through a lot of healing processes and "I can see God's grace abundantly in where I am today."

She said her and her family and David's family are still waiting to hear from the Mexican government and U.S. law enforcement. She wants her husband&#8217;s remains and she hopes Mr. Martinez-Escobedo will tell authorities where David is so that they can bring him home to rest.

&#8220;Some raised doubts about her account. In a 2010 interview with CNN, she said she was hurt by the suspicion, but no, there was no drug deal gone bad. She said she was no merry widow, as one border town official suggested. Her heart is broken, she said.

"You know, the only people who know what happened that day are the people on the boat, God and myself. The only people who I cared about believing me are my family and his family," she said. "Everyone else can doubt me as much as they want."&#8221;

"The men who murdered David are right across the river. They aren't in Afghanistan, they aren't in Iraq. They're in our own backyard," she said at a congressional field hearing in Brownsville, Texas, last year. "The cartel members are taking over Mexico, and they are killing anyone who gets in their way."

Tiffany is hoping to bring David's body home so that the families can have closure and move forward.

----

One border law enforcement agent said, &#8220;"It didn't happen in the United States," Gonzalez told CNN last year, adding that *Mexican authorities have "somewhat of a zero solvency rate, and a zero conviction rate."&#8221;*

&#8220;"So unfortunately," Gonzalez said at the time, "this case may remain open forever, even though the information and the evidence may be there."&#8221;

----

Whose WATCH did this happen under? The Obama Administration has been telling us for years that *"The Southern border has never been more secure" *(They knew they were lying.) David and Tiffany Hartley found out the hard way that they were lying! Obama took office at noon eastern standard time on January 20, 2009. At some point in time he has to stop blaming Bush and start take responsibility and stop lying to everyone but I doubt if that will ever happen!

Who will he blame if he wins the next election the previous president for the last four years, Barack Hussein Obama? As far as I know, he didn&#8217;t address David Hartley's murder on the border because he&#8217;s more concerned about the rights of the illegal aliens in America and keeping Mexico happy. Obama has plenty of blood on his hands that won't wash off in his lifetime. 



*SOURCE:*

*Jailed Zetas accused of David Hartley murder, San Fernando massacres* 
http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=810395

*Suspect arrested in David Hartley killing, Mexican authorities say*
http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/news/valley/article_7ba3cb30-1163-11e2-a8a3-001a4bcf6878.html

*Article, Pic&#8217;s & Video*
*Wife speaks of her relief as Mexican Cartel boss dubbed 'Commander Squirrel' is arrested for murder of her husband as they jet-skied on border *
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2214848/David-Hartley-death-Mexican-cartel-leader-known-Commander-Squirrel-arrested.html?ITO=1490

*Narcoboss 'Commander Squirrel' Linked to American's Mystery Death on Falcon Lake*
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/narcoboss-commander-squirrel-linked-americans-mystery-death-falcon/story?id=17424874

*Mexico Captures Man Behind David Hartley's Murder*
http://www.krgv.com/news/mexico-captures-man-behind-david-hartley-s-murder/

*Suspect arrested in Falcon Lake killing, Mexican authorities say*
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/08/world/americas/mexico-cartel-arrest/index.html*Brownsville Herald*

*Suspect arrested in case of David Hartley, killed while jet skiing on Texas lake*
*Police: suspect is Mexican drug cartel leader*
http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/suspect-arrested-in-case-of-david-hartley-killed-while-jet-skiing-on-texas-lake

*Cartel suspect blamed for slaughter of migrants*
http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/story/19771405/cartel-leader-captured?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

*'Commander Squirrel' Is a Horrible Name for a Drug Lord*
http://news.yahoo.com/commander-squirrel-horrible-name-drug-lord-035243690.html

*Mexico arrests suspected cartel leader in U.S. jet skier case*
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/09/us-usa-mexico-arrest-idUSBRE8971AG20121009

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> What does this do to the mexican fairy tale that the wife killed her husband and blamed it on the mexicans?


 
IMO, yeah, those people live in a fairy tale 24/7 they have delusions of grandeur daily. It turns out the wife was completely innocent but that wont stop them from slandering her name on their blogs and sticking up for the poor drug dealer. They like to play the victim whenever possible and they like to whine and cry to the liberals and democrats that the mean American public is always picking on them. The Libs and Dems pick up their cause and run like the wind with it. It doesnt matter if its all a bald face lie or not.

.


----------



## LilOlLady

How many Americans are killed each year by Americans?


*Gun Violence: The Public Health Issue Politicians Want to Ignore*

In 2011, Americans bought about *10.8 million firearms*, a *14 percent increase over 2010*, another *record-breaking year *for gun makers and dealers.
Heres how I see it: gun violence is a public health issue, and a big one. In the 10 years from 2000 through 2009, more than *298,000 people died *from gunshots in the U.S., about *30,000 people a year*. If you exclude natural causes of death and consider only deaths caused by injury, it is the *second-leading cause of death *over that time span; only car accidents (417,000) killed more people. (These numbers come from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.)
Gun Violence: The Public Health Issue Politicians Want to Ignore - Forbes


*Women Who Kill Their Children*
11 Women Are on Death Row for Killing Their Kids
Mothers Who Kill Children


> And you fucks are upset because a *Mexican killed a White man *and *terrorist killed four White man in Libya*? Seem like Obama was right. White people do "cling to their guns and religion".
> 
> Americans killed more Americans than Al Qaeda and Taliban together. White Americans even kill more of their own children than any other race.


----------



## LilOlLady

*"Clean up your own backyard before you complain about someone else's..........if you point a finger make sure that the other four are not pointing right at you............practice what you preach because KARMA has a way of finding the ones it missed"*

Clean up your own backyard before you barge into someone else's..........if


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Mr. Salvador Alfonso Martínez-Escobedo* and his Mexican thugs stopped buses and trucks heading north then they &#8220;separated out all the young men, looking for recruits they believed were heading north to work as hit men for the Gulf drug cartel.&#8221; If they couldn&#8217;t recruit the passengers or if they wouldn&#8217;t pay the extortion money they shot and killed them. Their bodies were disposed of on an abandoned ranch stacked on top of one another in shallow graves and throughout the Northern Mexican border.  There were some survivors who told gruesome tales. 

August 2010 Martínez-Escobedo killed 72 Central and South American migrants because they refused to pay extortion money or work in the gang. 

April 2011 the authorities found a series of mass graves clustered in San Fernando, Tamaulipas and eventually recovered more than 200 additional bodies. 



*SOURCE:*

*Mexico Gang Leader Held in Massacre of Migrants*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/09/world/americas/mexican-drug-leader-salvador-alfonso-martinez-escobedo-arrested.html

.


----------



## waltky

Genesis 6.5-7: The Lord saw how great the wickedness of the human race had become on the earth, and that every inclination of the thoughts of the human heart was only evil all the time. 6 The Lord regretted that he had made human beings on the earth, and his heart was deeply troubled. 7 So the Lord said, &#8220;I will wipe from the face of the earth the human race I have created&#8212;and with them the animals, the birds and the creatures that move along the ground&#8212;for I regret that I have made them.&#8221;

But woe to the earth and the sea, because the devil has gone down to you! He is filled with fury, because he knows that his time is short." - Rev.12.12


----------

